# Rhyme Time - Try to keep it going



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a time killer for those needing to kill some time.

Only one sentence per post but post as many times as you like, not too long but not too short and the last word of the sentence has to rhyme with mine. Here we go...

-----------------------------------------------

There once was a man with a *pipe*.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

who hunted tobac full of hype!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

He talked to friends online with Skype


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

His collection, from e b a y he'd snipe.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Even if his wife would gripe


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Corncobs were his favorite type


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

And his armpits were really ripe.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Until with deoderant he did wipe.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

which is why his GF went dike


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Wearing plaid and boots, looking like she was on a hike


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

So he decides to get on his bike.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

but then noticed it was a trike.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

It made him look like a total asswipe.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

vienna sausages are made with trype


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Something that I have eaten since I was a little tike!


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

me too says last name t first name mike


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

hey mike, I thought you had a dog named spike


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

But he got loose when Mike was at Psych.


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

To tell the world, he does not like


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

It's like when Buddy got lost in Ike...


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Or when Ol' Roy stayed a'top Peak o'big Pike


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Puffing his pipe, he enjoyed it a *lot*.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Sip it too fast it'll get hot


----------



## jnewman33 (Mar 28, 2011)

better blow your nose & unleash the snot


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

That silly MFer done got shot


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

got that's right, we've not forgot


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

our troops killed osama and with him his plot.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

They done took that sucka out- BA-BOOM, HEADSHOT!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

In the depths of the ocean, his arse will now rot!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I toasted his passing with tobacco I bought!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Now sleep with the fishes you dirty bumaclot!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

It was from a place the government says, "Trade? You will not!"


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

How'd I end up here with the pipe-smoking lot?


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

"Just lucky" he thought as he filled his bent pot.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Because unlike cigars, there is no inverse correlation to the size of your tater-tot.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Says the man holding a 2 quart Boswell he recently bought


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

'Tis why I smokes tiny cigars, I wot!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Yikes, all this rhyming makes my head hot


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Then he laid down his cob pipe and picked up a *briar*.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

When he was younger, he smoked something that got him much higher


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Because his friends said "Its cool bro, just try 'er...

...everyone does it!" Well they were all liars

cops caught them and now they all have priors!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Because some people only learn via 'Trial by Fire'.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

this thread is makin me laugh like richard pryor


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If you pee yourself laughing, look for a dryer.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

To get out the smell, try burning a tire.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

But he just kept smoking his pipe, and he just didn't *care*.


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

No cake or no carbon 'tis wood that is bare...

...to coat it with enough I would not even dare...

I'll smoke my new pipe, get hot I don't care.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Take care with embers, if smoking in your underwear.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Smoke that English in public if you wish to receive those evil stares.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

smoking the aro's, then again, might get you a nice jiggly pear.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd let one other "puff on my pipe", her name is Cher! :eyebrows:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Like a waft of smoke, his cares fade *away*.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

nothing like a pipe at the end of the day


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Still not smoking Lakeland even if it is May


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

He loves his Burley blends, like CH and PA.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

What was his name again, oh yeah it was chez...


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

And if he touches my tobacco there will be hell to pay!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

If you cross ponies and bieber, you'll get a man named Ray


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If Anti's continue, might have to go all OJ!


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

And like The Juice, in a white Bronco I'll make my get away.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll smoke away, even to my wifes dismay!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I may get eleven bowls in today.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Or pass out sometime around number nine, it's hard to say.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

If I was from Canada, I would be able to play... by ending any sentence in "a"


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Or as the Fonz would say, "Aaaaaayyyyy"...


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

"Made in Canada" not required, just do it anyway.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I did not read the prior posts but may I still play?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Of course, but only if you bump Dr. Dre


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I might be the only pipe smoker here whose hair isn't gray ound:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Getting tired so down soon I must lay.

But sweet Wife says "No Way!"

"Cooking supper is your task today!"

Oy Vey!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

So out of his pipe he taps out some *ash*.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I like pipe smoking because it doesn't cost me much cash!

though it does for some pipers, with purchases they're much too rash!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmm I have yet to purchase a freakin calabash!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Soon I will need to replenish my stash.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Me too! before I get some sorta rash


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Feeling kinda hungry, think I'll have some bangers and mash.

Then a bowl of ol' Stoney, whilst I listen to some Crosby, Stills, and Nash.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

And thanks to puff, tobacco replaced my hash:biggrin:


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Magnum P.I. had a great mustache....


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tonight's table fare is Pasta, for which I'd pay cash.

Seasoned meats, peppers, spinach, and garlic... Into Rotini I'll smash.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

E Dogg said:


> And thanks to puff, tobacco replaced my hash:biggrin:


:biglaugh:


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

From one Dale to another, that sound like one hell of a bash.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Tonight's table fare is Pasta, for which I'd pay cash.
> 
> Seasoned meats, peppers, spinach, and garlic... Into Rotini I'll smash.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Then I'll tempt you with cream filled pastries topped with chocolate ganache.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Only doing as ordered, never once treated brash.

Otherwise, Mrs. General (aka. Wife) would kick my butt until hash.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

And when Wifey is happy, all is well in the *land*.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Should tell her your butt she can kiss, then make your dash.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

sending one a bomb, will make a big flash!


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

My rhyme has been ruint! Have a slower hand.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine too, I guess as brothers, together we band!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

ok... off the the wood shop, I have a lot to sand


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Even if your rhymes are rather bland:caked:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

yes, and don't forget....Chuck Norris can kill you with one hand


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

love to see that, it would be grand!


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

Particularly if he did it in time with the band


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Or while pulling off a mean hand stand!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

But Chuck is slighting, and showing his *age*.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

On with the next rhyme, lets turn the page!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

it now costs too much to refill the fuel gauge


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Darnit! ... In my pasta, I forgot the Sage!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Now Dale's wife will be full of RAGE! :tease:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll just add extra cheese to keep her displeasure inside of it's cage.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

But alas, I must leave for it's time now to *eat*.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

And don't forget Chuck....He can also use his feet:biggrin:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Until his shorts get too tight in the seat.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Uggggh, I'm so full of noodles and meat!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

At least you didn't eat chilies, or in 8 hours you'd feel some heat.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Now on to a bowl of 'backy... Hmmmm, I'm thinking something "sweet".


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Seems the piper's are all down and *out*.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Then let them enjoy some Guiness Stout!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

With ashes left over, there's only a pout


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

hey, i finally logged on with my phone.... Lets all yell and shout!


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

strike 1 strike 2 strike 3 your out


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Just finished the taste test, where there was much doubt.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

One more day I could have gone without :roll:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

well then, get the hell out!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Now his day is ebbing, and the glow from his pipe starts to *dim*.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Decides to eat some spinich on a flimsy whim


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

"Can't figure out this blend!" I shouted and cursed the name of Jim.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Who chuckles in the shadows while eating a slim jim


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

REMEMBER TO USE CAPS WHEN YOU SHOUT ... so says Flim


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

now who is Jim? The one who always wants to win?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Freestoke is Jim, my chances are looking grim


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

ahhh, that one with the user name. Yes I know it's him


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Really liking this Sugar Barrel, from bowl lip to stem.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

What about that gold medalist.... You know, that guy who can swim....


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

he need to learn to keep the cameras off the weed and him!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

With expensive surgery, they will stand in the air.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

His bowl now cold, his day at it's *close*.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

smoking all day leaves brown snot in your nose


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

After working all day he wants to change his clothes


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

But his wife nags him to go down to Lowe's


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

"damn," he says, "this really blows"


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Better than losing your ash and boring your clothes full of holes!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The old man awoke, returned were his aches and woes.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

like life itself, he went with the ebbs & flows.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Perhaps he should become learned in the ways of Eskimos .


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Or get in his canoe, and huff and puff as he rows


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A Pirate be he?... With Yo Ho Ho's?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

But thinks, that must be Santa Claus as he wiggles his toes.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> But thinks, that must be Santa Claus as he wiggles his toes.


I hate that fat bastid, someone yelled, then punched santa in his nose.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

He packs his pipe with tobacco so *fine*.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

As he remarks to Jose Cuervo, "You are a friend of mine."


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

But after a shot he thinks, yuk... I shoulda had some wine


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Since the tobacco is Tambo, he decided first to dine.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Feasting on poultry, seafood, and swine.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

And beef ribs in a sauce divine.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

And fruits from a vine.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

And apples, both green and pine-


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

He puffed on his baccy,
and seemed quite happy,
and thought oh what a life sublime.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I asked him the time, it was half past nine


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

What's this thread about??? Oh ya, it's about poting a rhyme....


----------

